# Hệ thống cơ khí > Kết cấu máy dạng H frame >  Cần chế khung.

## tudn

Chào các bác,
Em đang có nhu cầu làm đồ gá như hình. Bác nào nhận đc thì xin inbox giúp em, cho em xin số đt để liên hệ. Em ở HN.
Kích thước: 500x600x650 (Rộng X Dài X Cao).

----------

